# Engine fan



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

So for some odd reason, my engine fan just wont shut off. I drove to my college with no problems no engine fan going off. But when my class was done and I was leaving, I noticed my engine fan was on. I was thinking thats odd, that has never happened before. So I drove around thinking maybe the engine is hot from driving to my college?? After 15 mins the fan is still going off. Anyone have any clue to what it could be? I dont really know that much about the Ea211 motor. I havent really driven this car that much either because I fixed my other car. I was thinking maybe a fuse went bad??? But if a fuse went bad then wouldnt the fan be off? Not sure. Anyone here know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

